# Bianchi Vertigo Top 10 pick Men's Fitness



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

The new Vertigo makes Mens Fitness magazine 10 Best Road Bikes For Serious Cyclists!

Bianchi Vertigo 105


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Some photos of the Vertigo


View attachment 272595


View attachment 272596


View attachment 272597


----------



## kearnybiker (Sep 13, 2012)

Good to see Bianchi's name out there.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice - been thinking about getting one...with Veloce though.

Vertigo Veloce | Bianchi USA


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Got to love Bianchi's marketing. Started to look at the Vertigo 105 but for just a little more ($399)you can get into the Veloce. But once I saved up enough for the Veloce than it wasn't that much more of a stretch ($300) for the Infinto 105. Yup got the Infinto :thumbsup: it just came in and my LBS is assembling it this week.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Ha! Your purchasing process reminds me of a Ron Burgundy quote ...
"Boy, that escalated quickly!"


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Tantivious Todd said:


> Ha! Your purchasing process reminds me of a Ron Burgundy quote ...
> "Boy, that escalated quickly!"


Staying with the "escalating " theme, looking to upgrade the wheels:thumbsup:. Did I see on another post you have the American Classic 420? How do you like them? I'm thinking they'll look good in white. 

View attachment 274955


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I turned a co-worker of mine on this bike. He is not a cyclist but wants to get into it. So I showed him this at a LBS called Frateli Cycle and it looks like he is going to get the Vertigo Veloce. BTW, here in Germany, the Veloce Vertigo goes for $1910 after VAT-free form and Euro conversion. The 105 Vertigo goes for about $110 more. For some reason, I've found that bikes and parts here in Germany is a lot cheaper than the states. 

Regardless of price and pricing between countries, the Vertigo is a heck of deal and beautiful bike to boot!!!


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Tspeters said:


> Staying with the "escalating " theme, looking to upgrade the wheels:thumbsup:. Did I see on another post you have the American Classic 420? How do you like them? I'm thinking they'll look good in white.


Ooooh, yeah. Those wheels would look fantastic on that bike. Yes, I have the American Classic 420 Aero 3 wheelset. I bought them on the recommendation of my trustworthy Bianchi LBS. Another LBS owner here in town gushes about them as well, for what it's worth. Since having them on the bike, I can say that I have enjoyed them very much, even if I can't claim to have had a lot of experience with other, comparable wheelsets. They climb rather well and the descend even better. It's rare that I don't descend faster than other cyclists (even if they are visibly heavier than I am) and neither of us have been pedaling, just coasting. One of the few reviews I could find on them criticized them for "tire squirm". I don't even know what that means. Really, the only drawback I've had with them thus far is that since they are white, it behooves you to give them a soapy bath fairly frequently.


----------

